# AnyRail Layout Software -- Plans and Tips thread!



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Howdy,

Not sure if I got the punctuation right in the title, but you get the gist of it 

So the idea of this thread is for you to share your Anyrail file(s), along with an exported picture of your layout(s). Its also a place for you to share or ask for tips, without feeling like you're hijacking someone elses threads.

Some times its frustrating looking at a blank canvas and nothing seems to flow properly. I find it easier to get inspiration for a layout by looking at others, and thinking about how I could adapt certain parts.
I'd like this thread to end up being a gold mine of layout ideas.

Dont be shy to ask questions either, someone should be able to answer them 

Got a tip for wrangling Anyrail? some simple step that helped you tame the beast? Share it right here in the thread :thumbsup:


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

*How to Upload Anyrail Files!*
Click on the images to make them bigger. I didnt want to take up the whole page with what some wuold consider 'junk'

Ok. this post is to help you for uploading files (it might not appear straightfoward to some  )

So when you reply to a thread, theres a little paperclip icon. Click on that:


Choose a file from your computer. We're looking for the Anyrail File. it ends in *.any


There it is! Click open


Click Upload.


You can check its there. 


Aso it should show you just below the post too. Type the rest of your reply, and you're set. It should upload it and attach it to the post automagically! 


*How to Export an Image of your Layout in Anyrail*
Click on the images to make them bigger. I didnt want to take up the whole page with what some wuold consider 'junk'

For exporting a picture of your layout, its easy. Fire up anyrail and load your layout. I found adjusting the zoom down the bottom affected the final size of the exported image. I'm not 100% sure on that, but keep it in mind if you're uploading various revisions in the same post and want size consistency


Click file, Export As, Picture, Ok. The next screen (not included) is where you save the image, just like you've done 1000 times before  .


Open it in MS paint (or similar), crop it to size, add some highlights if you like. And upload it the same way you'd upload a normal image (photo bucket / imgur / etc). You could upload it the same way as the *.any file, but it doesnt show up picture automatically. Just a file to open/download.



Cheers! hope it was slightly helpful :thumbsup:


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Ok. Now the formalities are done... Heres my effort.

Using the above guide (my first shot at uploading an *.any file) the Anyrail file should be attached to the post. Feel free to download it and modify it for your own use.

And this is what it looks like


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Broox,

Nice idea for a thread, with good stepwise instructions / screenshots on your part.

I tweaked the thread title a bit.

Regards,

TJ


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Cheers TJ. Its almost midnight here and my form is slipping. haha.

I'm off to catch some zzz's.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I think I have been spending to much time on Anyrail.

LOL


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

broox said:


> Ok. Now the formalities are done... Heres my effort.
> 
> Using the above guide (my first shot at uploading an *.any file) the Anyrail file should be attached to the post. Feel free to download it and modify it for your own use.
> 
> And this is what it looks like


 I stole your yard.  I down loaded it the cut and pasted it on to mine.


----------



## trnfn69 (Jan 21, 2012)

I for one can't figure out anyrail as it frustrates me to no end trying to draw out the dimensions of the room and how the layout will go into it, let alone trying to put track down. For now I will just do it old school on paper and then to wood so the computer doesn't go for a flight.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Southern said:


> I stole your yard.  I down loaded it the cut and pasted it on to mine.
> 
> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=23310&stc=1&d=1357015252


Thats the idea I had for this thread, I hope it takes off 


I'm in the market for redesigning my yard a little. Need to make it approx 1x8, using atlas #6's (item number 283 and 284)

Doing a little more on it tonight... wish me luck


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

and here is my contribution to this thread (still a work in progress)


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Been working on a new yard... Its on one side of my scenic divider. 
1foot x 10 foot total length. But thats including the track curve to the next module... so about 1x8ft truly usable


So... Have I made the most bestest use of my available space??










View attachment new yard 1x8 and a bit.any



Edit, made some adjustments.









View attachment new yard 1x8 and a bit 2.any



Hope these files/this thread helps someone else in the future :thumbsup:


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Sawgunner, Brooxs and Southern
Y'all forgot to attach the Anyrail file.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

*track plans*

The first anyrail file is what I started with. It is mostly still the same. The second one is my latest plan.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

there are anyrail files linked in my post, directly under my pics. 
it musnt have done it the normal way... I better revisit the steps at the top of the thread. haha


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

broox said:


> there are anyrail files linked in my post, directly under my pics.
> it musnt have done it the normal way... I better revisit the steps at the top of the thread. haha


 Sorry my bad. Your link works. there is more than one way to post files on here and I just did not recognize the way you had it posted.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

While you're here Southern, check out the idea I had for your Spencer yard, I put it in your other thread where you asked for ideas.


----------



## n2deep (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi All,
I'm new to this forum and found this thread today. I think it's a great idea. I only wish it was already full of files. I'm planning now for a new layout in our new house. Looking to do an altered version of granite gorge and northern where I tie in the 2 main lines in/out over to a yard and around the corner across the room for the small town, alien crash site, and secret military base. I like the yard posted already and I'm hoping someone can come up with the GG&N in anyrail. Thanks.


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

I wish AnyRail had Standard Gauge.
.......... Not really "Any"Rail eh? :sly:


----------



## n2deep (Feb 4, 2014)

Do you mean what scale am I planning? HO.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Hellgate, send a request to the designer of AnyRail. They've added a lot of stuff over the last few years I've been using it. Cant hurt to try


----------



## morgun 30 (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

cabledawg said:


> Hellgate, send a request to the designer of AnyRail. They've added a lot of stuff over the last few years I've been using it. Cant hurt to try


I did/have. It was kind of weird though. It was like they never heard of standard gauge. I emailed back and forth with the designer with measurements and such, but nothing ever happened. It just seems strange to me that Standard gauge wouldn't be a part of the software especially considering the many other "not as popular" gauges that are available.
I do enjoy AnyRail and did pay for a subscription. Maybe one day hwell:


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

morgun 30 said:


>


That looks like a pretty good layout, 9x5 nice :thumbsup:

Are you planning on having that small yard as one of those switching puzzles, the English one.. I forget the name. Inglenook maybe?

I think that'd be a good way of having a play if you've got limited time.


----------



## Zero Cool (Dec 4, 2013)

I started playing around with the free version of this last night. Can anyone tell me if the upgrade is really worth the $60? It seems like the only thing I would need it to do as of right now is print, and I have already found a way around that, lol.


----------



## morgun 30 (Feb 25, 2014)

Zero Cool said:


> I started playing around with the free version of this last night. Can anyone tell me if the upgrade is really worth the $60? It seems like the only thing I would need it to do as of right now is print, and I have already found a way around that, lol.



For me it was. I played around with the free version for awhile and would design a section, then print and design another section and tape the two together, then decide to make a change and have to start all over. You just have to decide what you want (need ) to do and if it is worth it for you.


----------



## morgun 30 (Feb 25, 2014)

Broox, It's not for me. It was something that I was helping another guy with so it's mostly his idea and what he wanted. I just helped because I had anyrail and he didn't.


----------



## morgun 30 (Feb 25, 2014)

Very handy way to determining which length straight fitter is needed to fill a gap. There is a readout at the bottom of the AnyRail screen. Click on one track section end, then hover the mouse over another track section end. The readout at the bottom is the distance between the two.


----------

